# To the guy who emptied my crap trap and through it back in upside down.



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

I placed a trap at southwind marina far from any others I saw, out if the way, after being told no one would mind us fishing or crabbing a little there. That being said some thief or punk not sure which decided to empty it and return it wrong side up. Now if your a resident you could tell me you dont think I should be in there permission or not. If your a thief your talkin wont do anygood. Either way I catch a man touching my trap again you will be taking a swim I promise that.

Not saying perp is a member here but just in case.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate a thief!!!! Almost as bad as child predators in my eyes, wish we could cut their hands off!!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

guam_bomb80 said:


> i hate a thief!!!! Wish we could cut their hands off!!


amen!!!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The "theif" likely was someone who lives there and thinks that he can take from any trap in the marina. My boat has been there from 1991-1995, and from 2004-present, and I've never been as dis-satisfied with the some of the personel there. Someone raids traps there all the time and thinks that noone else should even be crabbing. Anyway, this private marina has become something else entirely.


----------



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

The sad part of it is im the kinda guy who would tell ya to take what you want if asked, or would pack my stuff up if asked, but this crap? its ok though next time I set up ill stick around and we can have ourselves a conversation.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Tie a bunch of treble hooks down your buoy line. That'll get his attention.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Had not though of that murphy, be worth him gettin mad and bustin the trap to stick em a few times. Ill make sure they are good and rusty.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Some people just to sorry to buy there own traps take the easy way trashy people


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> Tie a bunch of treble hooks down your buoy line. That'll get his attention.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


Good call, just don't forget you put them there!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I had friends that would crab in waters where others fished and they were worried they would be checked, so they just dropped traps with no rope and would gaff them with a flying gaff, is this legal these days or do they have to be marked... or maybe a lil "roulette" of not being seen.:whistling:


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> I had friends that would crab in waters where others fished and they were worried they would be checked, so they just dropped traps with no rope and would gaff them with a flying gaff, is this legal these days or do they have to be marked... or maybe a lil "roulette" of not being seen.:whistling:


Or sink your line without a buoy and just know the approximately where it lies underwater and that would be easy to catch with a rope with a three prong hook setup designed for retrieving things on the bottom, kinda like when the rescue people are dragging for bodies. Maybe put a buoy that doesn't float with required information to keep on the good side of LEOs?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Game Cam


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the treble hooks or either barbed, concertina, or razor wire rubbed in dung.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

You can be libel for setting traps that cause harm in public places. Cameras are ok but causing physical harm to someone can put you in more hot water than the thief. Find a non-violent way to resolve your concerns. Escalating things are not going to solve as many problems as it can create.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I drop my pinfish/crab trap with a rope and float (for law concerns) and don't tie it to the dock, makes it harder for others to play with/check it and just use my boat gaf to grab it. I also use zip ties so it isn't easy to take the bait/catch and you'll know for certain somebody stole out of it if they are broke/cut. It's possible for a trap to not have any bait nor any catch, everything breaks down in the water.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> You can be libel for setting traps that cause harm in public places. Cameras are ok but causing physical harm to someone can put you in more hot water than the thief. Find a non-violent way to resolve your concerns. Escalating things are not going to solve as many problems as it can create.


 Hooks and dung covered razor wire seems a lil drastic especially if you go and find out somebody's kids got into it, then your dealing with temporarily insane parents never good.
Speaking of traps has anyone seen the traps lined up on Escambia River. That craps ridiculous the whole shoreline outside of smiths and swamphouse talkin bout gettin in the way.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> You can be libel for setting traps that cause harm in public places. Cameras are ok but causing physical harm to someone can put you in more hot water than the thief. Find a non-violent way to resolve your concerns. Escalating things are not going to solve as many problems as it can create.


 How are you causing physical harm if you rig your own trap? It's not like you posted a sign and said "Free for the taking, grabbers beware!". 

It is technically illegal for anybody to check a trap that they are not the owners of. An owner should be able to use trap>barbed wire>float and not have to worry about anything. Does the law state "rope" must be used?


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i would love to catch someone messing with my traps ,next time you put some out hang around with a video camera and video them messing with your traps and call the game warden.there is a pretty stiff fine for messing with someone elses traps.but make sure your traps are legal with a name plate attached with your address and all.with out a name plate attached its just his word against yours.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> How are you causing physical harm if you rig your own trap? It's not like you posted a sign and said "Free for the taking, grabbers beware!".
> 
> It is technically illegal for anybody to check a trap that they are not the owners of. An owner should be able to use trap>barbed wire>float and not have to worry about anything. Does the law state "rope" must be used?


 
Seriously...... Makes perfect sense, what if someone did'nt see it (novice boater) has no intenstion of pulling up your bait but wants it off his prop, ends up dying of gangrene from dung razor, way to go at least you got your bait. lol

I hate a thief as much as anybody but would not put innocents at risk.. for.. pinfish... c'mon man


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> How are you causing physical harm if you rig your own trap? It's not like you posted a sign and said "Free for the taking, grabbers beware!".
> 
> It is technically illegal for anybody to check a trap that they are not the owners of. An owner should be able to use trap>barbed wire>float and not have to worry about anything. Does the law state "rope" must be used?


it's the same as setting traps on your property for would-be thiefs. you can't do it. as a for instance, what if someone wants to raise your trap to see what bait you're using or catching - with full intention to return it to the bottom. granted not very smart, but it's not illegal either. if someone is injured because you purposely rigged the pull-rope, you could have a serious legal issue on your hands.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> it's the same as setting traps on your property for would-be thiefs. you can't do it. as a for instance, what if someone wants to raise your trap to see what bait you're using or catching - with full intention to return it to the bottom. granted not very smart, but it's not illegal either. if someone is injured because you purposely rigged the pull-rope, you could have a serious legal issue on your hands.


I'm pretty sure it is illegal to even check somebody else's trap, because that can cause the trapper to miss a catch.

Five trap maximum per person
Buoy must have a legible "R" at least two inches high, permanently affixed to it. Buoys are not required if trap is fished from a dock.
Trap shall have harvesters name and address permanently affixed to it in legible letters.
Traps must be pulled manually (not by a mechanical trap puller). Any vessel that is rigged with a trap puller will be considered a commercial vessel and the appropriate licenses will be required.
Traps must be pulled only during daylight hours.
Traps must not be placed in navigational channels of the Intracoastal waterways, or in navigational channels maintained and marked by any county, municipal, state or federal governmental agency.
No harvest allowed with any trap out of state waters (seaward of nine nautical miles from shore in the Gulf of Mexico or seaward of three nautical miles from shore in the Atlantic Ocean).
A Florida recreational fishing license is required to harvest blue crabs under the recreational fishing regulations.
Blue crab trap specifications are the same for recreational and commercial harvesters. Trap specifications may be found in Rule 68B-45.004, Florida Administrative Code.
Tampering with traps, trap contents, lines or buoys that do not belong to you (even if the traps are derelict or in the water during a closed season), may result in a third degree felony conviction, fines of up to $5,000 and the permanent revocation of your fishing privileges.
Source: http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/trap-debris/


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

You can protect your car with an alarm, but car cannot run 10,000 volts through someone who accidently bumps it.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> I'm pretty sure it is illegal to even check somebody else's trap, because that can cause the trapper to miss a catch.
> 
> Five trap maximum per person
> Buoy must have a legible "R" at least two inches high, permanently affixed to it. Buoys are not required if trap is fished from a dock.
> ...


not trying to be a smart-A but i don't see anything in the regs you posted where that is addressed. you may be right, and i very well may have used a bad example. what if a boater drifts into and tangles his prop in the line, then hooks himself while trying to untangle the rope?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I was just posting the rules to post them, not necessarily support my opinion. An accident and on purpose are 2 different things also.

Ok just found it:
Tampering with traps, trap contents, lines or buoys that do not belong to you (even if the traps are derelict or in the water during a closed season), may result in a third degree felony conviction, fines of up to $5,000 and the permanent revocation of your fishing privileges.
Source: http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/trap-debris/


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> I'm pretty sure it is illegal to even check somebody else's trap, because that can cause the trapper to miss a catch.
> 
> Five trap maximum per person
> Buoy must have a legible "R" at least two inches high, permanently affixed to it. Buoys are not required if trap is fished from a dock.
> ...


*Wow! I'm glad you posted this. I had no idea you were not permitted to crab at night, what the Hell is that?*


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

the regs do not require the trap to be pulled up via rope.
Just use light fishing line to hold the required bouy.
Use a "disposable bouy" (old milk jug?) and let the thief snap the line.
Put plenty of vasoline on the underside of bouy with a note inside that says he will need more of that when you catch him stealing your catch.

Then use a gaff to retrieve trap.


----------



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Whoa so no rigging the line hadnt even thought about an innocent person but ill be setting trap again had my name etc written on bouy, but ill grab a name plate, and zip ties today.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> I was just posting the rules to post them, not necessarily support my opinion. An accident and on purpose are 2 different things also.
> 
> Ok just found it:
> Tampering with traps, trap contents, lines or buoys that do not belong to you (even if the traps are derelict or in the water during a closed season), may result in a third degree felony conviction, fines of up to $5,000 and the permanent revocation of your fishing privileges.
> Source: http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/trap-debris/


 from what I've been seeing on here latey FWC should be watching these traps like a hawk. 5,000 you gotta write allot of no fishing license to add up to 5,000 cmon FWC get you some of these dirt bags and get yo money. Accident and purpose are 2 different things for sure, just hard for the hooks and razors to decipher this was an accident and these kids have no idea what they are in store for.
Hey I may be wrong in this case just doesn't make since if someone has a rigged grenade to go off for what COULD BE a simple mistake (lil Extreme)


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> I was just posting the rules to post them, not necessarily support my opinion. An accident and on purpose are 2 different things also.
> 
> Ok just found it:
> Tampering with traps, trap contents, lines or buoys that do not belong to you (even if the traps are derelict or in the water during a closed season), may result in a third degree felony conviction, fines of up to $5,000 and the permanent revocation of your fishing privileges.
> Source: http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/trap-debris/


wow! thanks for sharing. note to self...


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

*While I agree that, it would be entertaining & justifiably heart warming to see a thief extricating him/her self from a few hooks & razor blades. I do not think it is worth what it could cost you in legal fees & possible jail time. *

*Booby Traps Law & Legal Definition*

A booby trap may be defined as any concealed or camouflaged device designed to cause bodily injury when triggered by any action of a person making contact with the device. This term includes guns, ammunition, or explosive devices attached to trip wires or other triggering mechanisms, sharpened stakes, nails, spikes, electrical devices, lines or wires with hooks attached, and devices for the production of toxic fumes or gases.
If a person sets up such a trap to protect his/her property, he/she will be liable for any injury or death even to an unwanted intruder such as a burglar. It is illegal to set a booby trap on one's own property to prevent intruders.
The Geneva Convention, which applies to law governing wars, deals with booby traps as follows:
Without prejudice to the rules of international law applicable in armed conflict relating to treachery and perfidy, it is prohibited in all circumstances to use:
A. any booby-trap in the form of an apparently harmless portable object which is specifically designed and constructed to contain explosive material and to detonate when it is disturbed or approached, or 
B. booby-traps which are in any way attached to or associated with:
1. Internationally recognized protective emblems, signs or signals; 
2. Sick, wounded or dead persons; 
3. Burial or cremation sites or graves;
4. Medical facilities, medical equipment, medical supplies or medical transportation; 
5. Children's toys or other portable objects or products specially designed for the feeding, health, hygiene, clothing or education of children; 
6. Food or drink; 
7. Kitchen utensils or appliances except in military establishments, military locations or military supply depots;
8. Objects clearly of a religious nature;
9. Historic monuments, works of art, places, or worship which constitute the cultural or spiritual heritage of peoples;
10. Animals or their carcasses.

It is prohibited in all circumstances to use any booby-trap which is designed to cause superfluous injury or necessary suffering."


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What if Joe Schmo fishes around your trap and keeps breaking his light line and trebles off on your rope unknowingly? Now you have a line rigged with trebles. :thumbup:


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Sometimes a simple ass whippen solves alot of problems......


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Hooks and dung covered razor wire seems a lil drastic especially if you go and find out somebody's kids got into it, then your dealing with temporarily insane parents never good.
> *Speaking of traps has anyone seen the traps lined up on Escambia River. *That craps ridiculous the whole shoreline outside of smiths and swamphouse talkin bout gettin in the way.


It's bad in Bayou Texar and getting a lot worse really close to the channels at 3-Mile Bridge.

As for the other guys' suggestions of booby trapping...good luck with that. That's the kind of thing that will come back to bite you in the ass, like road rage and bar fights.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Traps must be marked with a float. The big problem back home is the poor commercial guys that get robbed. Hell, they're only trying to make a living and someone steals their crabs. If the thief is caught then it plenty of crab bait for awhile down in bayou country.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Mudigger said:


> Traps must be marked with a float. The big problem back home is the poor commercial guys that get robbed. Hell, they're only trying to make a living and someone steals their crabs. If the thief is caught then it plenty of crab bait for awhile down in bayou country.


No, they don't from a dock.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Upon reading further posts I'll retract my suggestion of dung razors etc. Maybe booby trapping your traps isn't such a good idea but if there's one thing I HATE it's a thief. People have to work too hard now a days for what they have, or to make a living, or to feed their families. I guess the only consolation is what goes around comes around. Wish FWC would be a little more vigilant towards trap thieves.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Correct about the dock and float. I have a .308 with a night vision scope. Worked well in Big Lake.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

had a guy steal a bag of ice of all things I had left against my car when i was on the beach fishing. the balls of some people are amazing. yeah i was pissed and wish i had caught them doing it but seriously go to jail over a bag of ice? if that person was that poor and trashy that they couldn't afford to buy a bag of ice for $2 then maybe its better they steal mine.


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

The big question is?.....



Why where you trapping crap in the first place? 


Seriously though... some kind of locking mechanism, even if you have to replace them frequently. Maybe twisted wire that a thief wouldn't want to spend time messing with.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Trapping crap?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Trapping crap?do you have traps on the top too to collect the floaters.haha


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> Trapping crap?do you have traps on the top too to collect the floaters.haha


That's what "turd hustlers" = hardhead catfish are for!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont you have to open the door to let the crabs/Bair fish out? I know its a pain,But what about putting alock on it for a bit? Yeah I know salt water,But if you put it on there for a few days..Take it off,put it on again..Maybe whoever is stealing it will just go somewhere else..


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This may sound stupid, but type them a note telling them that if they are reading this note you now know who they are, they are on camera both with digital video and still shot hunting camera. Quote the law stating that what they are doing is illegal. Let them know this is there one and only warning to stop. Vacuum seal it to get all the air out, and zip tie it to the hatch on the trap.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Can't lock the trap. Regs require cotton twine on the door so that if it gets lost or left the twine will rot and the game escape.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Boatjob1 said:


> This may sound stupid, but type them a note telling them that if they are reading this note you now know who they are, they are on camera both with digital video and still shot hunting camera. Quote the law stating that what they are doing is illegal. Let them know this is there one and only warning to stop. Vacuum seal it to get all the air out, and zip tie it to the hatch on the trap.


This would be a good idea, but if it's the person I suspect, that person can't read anyway. He also goes by an alias and is in trouble with IRS.


----------

